
Disrupting $30bn industry using blockchain - gauravsc
https://blog.blocktix.io/blocktix-dev-update-11-3b5e228832b0
======
CharlesDodgson
I'm getting pretty jaded by the amount of companies that seem to think adding
blockchain to lead will turn it to gold!

